# Tunnel transatlantique !!



## al02 (24 Mai 2005)

Je suis tombé par hasard sur ce site :

http://www.transatlantys.com/

C'est sérieux ou c'est un CANULAR ??  :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Mai 2005)

Hum :mouais: ça pue le fake ton truc là, ça me semble irréalisable


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2005)

C'est clair, c'est une connerie... 
Deja, ils font comment pour passer sous la faille volacanique, située au milieu de l'ocean?
Et les travaux doivent debuter en juin 2005...
De plus, on en aurait entendu parler aux infos au moins...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

Ce n'est pas une faille volcanique, la dorsale. Ce truc serait en suspension.

Faut arrêter de fumer les enfants !


----------



## daffyb (24 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Deja, ils font comment pour passer sous la faille volacanique, située au milieu de l'ocean?
> (...)


C'est un tunnel suspendu :love: t'as rien lu, t'es nzae :love: 
 des pointes à 800 km/h


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mai 2005)

Comme quoi, faut pas croire tout ce qu'on trouve sur le net :rateau:

Au fait, Eurotunnel, elle remonte quand l'action


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

C'est un fake, les mentions légales sont bidon. Pas de registre de commerce, pas de code APE ...


----------



## theozdevil (24 Mai 2005)

Perso je n'y croi pas non plus c'est une chose kazi impossible a faire de toute facon


----------



## MrStone (24 Mai 2005)

En tout cas le groupe DDB existe vraiment (voir http://www.ddb.fr ) et habite à la bonne adresse postale.
L'huissier de justice dépositaire du réglement du coucours existe aussi... y'a qu'à les appeler  Ils nous diront bien si c'est vrai ou pas   

Si c'est un fake l'auteur a au moins eu un réel souci de véracité 

[edit] Le whois dit que c'est aussi DDB qui est dépositaire de domaine, depuis mars 2005. ET ils ont également une page pour eux dans MSN.
Si c'est une campagne de pub pour un truc rien-à-voir, ça a l'air bien ficelé  

Par contre l'antéanelus, le terminal de Trebistel et les milliards de tasses de café ingurgitées, ça le fait moins    [/edit]


----------



## Spyro (24 Mai 2005)

Ben au moins c'est marrant   
Et puis y a des masseuses, un casino, une piscine, un practice de golf... Mazette on dirait l'A380 !!!


----------



## joanes (24 Mai 2005)

Joli fake.
Pour un projet aussi pharaonique le site est un peu (trop) cheap, l'expression dans les textes un peu trop relachée et ça manque de logo de banque...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben au moins c'est marrant
> Et puis y a des masseuses, un casino, une piscine, un practice de golf... Mazette on dirait l'A380 !!!



Ah non, changement de dernière minute, sur l'A 380, ils ont remplacés le practice de golf par une piscine olympique


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2005)

Il parait que c'est Luke Skywalker le pilote, et Obione Kenobi le contrôleur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il parait que c'est Luke Skywalker le pilote, et Obione Kenobi le contrôleur.



Et la marmotte ... chocolat ... papier alu ...


----------



## Spyro (24 Mai 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Obione Kenobi


C'est ton dernier mot ?
Tu as encore droit à un coup de téléphone tu sais.  
_(Comme à la police tiens marrant)._


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton dernier mot ?
> Tu as encore droit à un coup de téléphone tu sais.
> _(Comme à la police tiens marrant)._




Coup de téléphone à un ami ? Nan... j'ai pas d'amis...  :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (24 Mai 2005)

on en parle ici


----------



## krystof (24 Mai 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> on en parle ici



Ils ont l'air disciplinés, aimables et bien comme il faut chez hoaxbuster   

Pas comme ici


----------



## Luc G (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas une faille volcanique, la dorsale. Ce truc serait en suspension.
> 
> Faut arrêter de fumer les enfants !



les voilà, les fameux fumeurs noirs de la dorsale !   
C'est pour ça que ça grouille de vie au bar !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

et aussi ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

'tain, une dérive comme ça, ça ne relèves plus de l'erreur de navigation, c'est carrément de la tectonique !


----------



## MrStone (24 Mai 2005)

Le dossier complet est dispo maintenant :
http://www.hoaxbuster.com/hoaxliste/hoax.php?idArticle=37278


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, une dérive comme ça, ça ne relèves plus de l'erreur de navigation, c'est carrément de la tectonique !


des claques


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des claques



Toi, je te vois venir ... Tentative de subduction !


----------



## yvos (24 Mai 2005)

assez drôle ce truc, j'imagine que ça été conçu comme un outil de promotion de la boite qui a pondu le site.

Reste qu'on arrive déjà pas à financer une malheureuse ligne TGV transapline, alors un tunnel transatlantique 

edit: je viens de lire le dossier...c'est assez drôle qu'ils aient tenu à essayer de pointer des incohérences, alors que bon, un tel projet est proprement impensable


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Mai 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un tel projet est proprement impensable


 
impensable peut-être pas, la preuve  

irrealisable certainement !


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tombé par hasard sur ce site :
> 
> http://www.transatlantys.com/
> 
> C'est sérieux ou c'est un CANULAR ??  :mouais:


NON

C'est un *CALAMAR*   ...géant.


----------



## al02 (24 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> NON
> 
> C'est un *CALAMAR*   ...géant.



Ou le monstre du Loch Ness !!

On veut nous faire prendre des *Nessies* pour des lanternes !!


----------



## Pierrou (24 Mai 2005)

Ness pas un jeu de mots completement foireux que celui de Al ( et celui de l'autre loch de loustic ? ) :rateau:


----------



## al02 (24 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ness pas un jeu de mots completement foireux que celui de Al ( et celui de l'autre loch de loustic ? ) :rateau:


et j'en suis fier !!      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

Et si c'est bien vraie !!   J'ai vu une émissions là dessus c'est fascinant !! on irait pas à 800km/h mais plutôt 8000km/h !! ( lévitation magnétique et vide )

Plein de projet incroyable 

a+


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

Je suis déçu. Avec un mode de transport pareil on aurait eu pleins de morts, comme dans l'A380, et on aurrait plus de moment d'émotion et de solidarité à la Télé. Bon, je me contenterai de la Ferme Célébrités.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déçu. Avec un mode de transport pareil on aurait eu pleins de morts, comme dans l'A380, et on aurrait plus de moment d'émotion et de solidarité à la Télé. Bon, je me contenterai de la Ferme Célébrités.



Dans l'émissions y parle de tous ça et explique que si un sous marin par exemple percuté le tunnel pendant qu'un train passé, les voyageurs ne sentiraient rien : le train va à 8000km/h


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2005)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'émissions y parle de tous ça et explique que si un sous marin par exemple percuté le tunnel pendant qu'un train passé, les voyageurs ne sentiraient rien : le train va à 8000km/h


Incroyable !
A une vitesse pareille !
Ils auraient quand même le temps de se laver !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable !
> A une vitesse pareille !
> Ils auraient quand même le temps de se laver !



La vitesse vient d'une technique expérimenté en Allemagne ( train Maglev pour magnétique lévitatation ). Le seul truc qui peut ralentir c'est le frotement et la résistance de l'air. Avec la lévitation, pas de frotement et avec le vide, pas de résistance à l'air, mais des problémes de confort se pose, mais y s'ont penser à un systéme ... passionant !! 
   :love:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Mai 2005)

Donc à une vitesse supérieure à celle de la lumière, 
 Et voici la 1ere photo du pilote du train


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> La vitesse vient d'une technique expérimenté en Allemagne ( train Maglev pour magnétique lévitatation ). Le seul truc qui peut ralentir c'est le frotement et la résistance de l'air. Avec la lévitation, pas de frotement et avec le vide, pas de résistance à l'air, mais des problémes de confort se pose, mais y s'ont penser à un systéme ... passionant !!
> :love:



Et puis, au prix ou la marine russe brade ses vieux sous marins, Ben laden a déjà acheté des actions du truc, le bon moyen pour tuer un maximum de gens pour un minimum de moyens    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

Il s'explique tout type de scénario, faut voir l'émissions pour y croire   
C'est pas bête comme pilote du train Pierrou    mais peut être trop lent pour lui, il est habitué à la vitesse de la lumiére, carément plus importante (300 000km/s). 
Par contre le site donné au début donne pas les mêmes info que l'émissions : dans celle-ci, le trajet durée 1h, pour être remtable ...
Il faut se dire que quand on a entendue pour la 1er fois le projet du Tunnel sous la Manche, c'était le même étonement


----------



## Spyro (24 Mai 2005)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> Plein de projets incroyables


Intéressant


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

A voir aussi  "Tokyo, la ville suspendue" (ville dans une tour de 1km de haut ) et "Une ville dans une pyramide"


----------



## loustic (24 Mai 2005)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'émissions y parle de tous ça et explique que si un sous marin par exemple percuté le tunnel pendant qu'un train passé, les voyageurs ne sentiraient rien : le train va à 8000km/h


8 000 km/h n'est pas une explication suffisante (et d'abord dans quel sens ?).
Tu n'as pas répondu à la question : comment font-ils pour se laver puisque tu affirmes qu'ils ne sentiraient rien ?
Peut-être est-ce l'invention d'un savant de Marseille ?


----------



## molgow (24 Mai 2005)

Nous en Suisse on construit le plus long tunnel au monde, et c'est pas un canular 

http://www.alptransit.ch/pages/f/projekt/index.php

57 km de long, 7 milliards de francs suisses pour la construction du tunnel, une température pouvant monter jusqu'à 45° au endroits les plus profonds du tunnels, un projet qui se réalise sur plusieurs décennies, ...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2005)

pas les plus profonds, les isothermes suivent la topographie, normal, y a des recherches en court a ce sujet


----------



## molgow (24 Mai 2005)

Euhh.. sûrement, tu t'y connais bien mieux que moi en géologie


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Nous en Suisse on construit le plus long tunnel au monde



NOUS ? c'est une pelle ou une pioche qu'ils t'ont donnés à toi pour creuser ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> Plein de projet incroyable
> 
> a+


 
C'est un fake: ils parlent de "joints étanches" ce qui comme chacun le sais (enfin surtout SM) est totalement contradictoire!


----------



## molgow (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> NOUS ? c'est une pelle ou une pioche qu'ils t'ont donnés à toi pour creuser ?



Ouai en fait c'est un abus de langage puisque nous les Suisses nous payons des ouvriers étrangers à des salaires très bas pour qu'ils nous construisent un tunnel


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> nous les Suisses nous payons des ouvriers étrangers à des salaires très bas pour qu'ils nous construisent un tunnel



*Ben, tu sais, en France on fait pareil*
... pour le ramassage des ordures...


----------



## duracel (25 Mai 2005)

Bientôt, le tunnel de la terre à la lune.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt, le tunnel de la terre à la lune.


 
Comment y vont faire pour creuser dans le vide?


----------



## molgow (25 Mai 2005)

Ils vont faire un ascenceur spatial !  

http://flightprojects.msfc.nasa.gov/pdf_files/elevator.pdf


----------



## Luc G (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comment y vont faire pour creuser dans le vide?



Dès que "l'intégrale du bar MacGé" sera publiée à la pléiade et que tu l'auras lue, tu sauras


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2005)

En tout cas les créatifs de DDB ont de l'imagination


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comment y vont faire pour creuser dans le vide?



Aucune difficulté puisque c'est déjà creux et quasiment vide...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

À 8000km/h, les G sont important, et l'homme ne supporte pas trés bien tout ça, mais il y aurait des siéges pivotant ... un peu compliqué ...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> À 8000km/h, les G sont important, et l'homme ne supporte pas trés bien tout ça, mais il y aurait des siéges pivotant ... un peu compliqué ...



Tu confond vitesse et accélération: on peut tres bien atteidre 8000 km/h en dépassant tres peu les 1G, il suffit que l'accélération soit tres progressive. Et une fois la vitesse atteinte et stabiliée tu n'est soumis qu'a 1G puisqu'il n'y a plus d'accélération  

Voilà c'etait mon cours de physique du jour apres mon cours de toxicologie dans un autre sujet (va falloir que je pense a me faire rémunérer)   

Edit: sachant que 1G vaut 9,81 m.s - 2, calculez en combien de temps on atteindra la vitesse de 8000km/h grâce à une accélération constante de 1,2 G (niveau seconde).
Vous avez 1/4 d'heure.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est un fake: ils parlent de "joints étanches" ce qui comme chacun le sais (enfin surtout SM) est totalement contradictoire!



Mais pas du tout, il suffit juste de s'entendre sur la définition : un joint étanche, c'est un joint qui empêche l'eau ... De ressortir une fois qu'elle est entrée.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu confond vitesse et accélération: on peut tres bien atteidre 8000 km/h en dépassant tres peu les 1G, il suffit que l'accélération soit tres progressive. Et une fois la vitesse atteinte et stabiliée tu n'est soumis qu'a 1G puisqu'il n'y a plus d'accélération
> 
> Voilà c'etait mon cours de physique du jour apres mon cours de toxicologie dans un autre sujet (va falloir que je pense a me faire rémunérer)
> 
> ...



Je crois que y'a rien à redire


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben, tu sais, en France on fait pareil*
> ... pour le ramassage des ordures...



Mais à Versaille, en ce moment, ça marche un peu moins bien !  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comment y vont faire pour creuser dans le vide?



Y vont d'abord remplir le vide de plein, et ils creuserons après !   

_c'est une société belge qu'a décroché le marché !_


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et une fois la vitesse atteinte et stabiliée tu n'est soumis qu'a 1G puisqu'il n'y a plus d'accélération



Ben là, mon grand, pour la paye tu repasseras, et t'auras zéro pointé à l'interro, recompte bien combien il y a de G avec une accélération nulle, tu verras que 1, c'est un de trop, ça correspond à une accélération de 9,81 mètre par seconde carré


----------



## molgow (25 Mai 2005)

Qui c'est qui a fait le calcul des 8000 km/h qu'on lui tape sur les doigts ?!! 

La distance entre Paris et New York est d'environ 6000 km. Pour faire le trajet en 8h, il faut donc une moyenne d'environ 750 km/h. A 8000 km/h on ferait le trajet en 1 heure !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est qui a fait le calcul des 8000 km/h qu'on lui tape sur les doigts ?!!
> 
> La distance entre Paris et New York est d'environ 6000 km. Pour faire le trajet en 8h, il faut donc une moyenne d'environ 750 km/h. A 8000 km/h on ferait le trajet en 1 heure !!



Nan, les 8000 (en fait 8045) Km/h c'était pas à propos du tunnel transatlantique, mais à propos d'un  train en sustentation magnétique dans un tunnel sous vide, tends tes doigts !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben là, mon grand, pour la paye tu repasseras, et t'auras zéro pointé à l'interro, recompte bien combien il y a de G avec une accélération nulle, tu verras que 1, c'est un de trop, ça correspond à une accélération de 9,81 mètre par seconde carré



Tu oublie que ca se passe sur terre et que par conséquent tu subit en permanence le 1G de l'attraction terrestre.
Tu es le maillon faible, au revoir...


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Mai 2005)

oui, mais 1 G vertical, pas 1G horizontal


----------



## molgow (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublie que ca se passe sur terre et que par conséquent tu subit en permanence le 1G de l'attraction terrestre.
> Tu es le maillon faible, au revoir...



JP, retourne à l'école !!  

On subit effectivement à tout moment 9.81 m/s^2 d'accélération mais une accélération qui pointe vers le centre de la Terre. Lorsque tu te déplaces à vitesse constante de 800 km/h, tu subis toujours cette accélération terrestre mais tu ne subis plus aucune accélération "horizontale", donc tu n'as effectivement pas le dos collé contre ton siège.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublie que ca se passe sur terre et que par conséquent tu subit en permanence le 1G de l'attraction terrestre.
> Tu es le maillon faible, au revoir...



C'est toi qui fait "bli" qu'il soit de l'attraction terrestre ou pas, 1G, c'est 1G, et dans le cas d'une accélération nulle, tu ne peut subir l'attraction terrestre PAR HYPOTHESE, puisque cette attraction EST une accélération.

Einstein avait écrit un excellent ouvrage que je te recommande, "La relativité restreinte expliquée aux bacheliers" (titre de la traduction française, bien entendu), qui te détailleras tout ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublie que ca se passe sur terre et que par conséquent tu subit en permanence le 1G de l'attraction terrestre.
> Tu es le maillon faible, au revoir...



C'est toi qui fait "bli" qu'il soit de l'attraction terrestre ou pas, 1G, c'est 1G, et dans le cas d'une accélération nulle, tu ne peut subir l'attraction terrestre PAR HYPOTHÈSE, puisque cette attraction EST une accélération.

Einstein avait écrit un excellent ouvrage que je te recommande, "La relativité restreinte expliquée aux bacheliers" (titre de la traduction française, bien entendu), qui te détailleras tout ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublie que ca se passe sur terre et que par conséquent tu subit en permanence le 1G de l'attraction terrestre.
> Tu es le maillon faible, au revoir...



C'est toi qui fait "bli" qu'il soit de l'attraction terrestre ou pas, 1G, c'est 1G, et dans le cas d'une accélération nulle, tu ne peux subir l'attraction terrestre PAR HYPOTHÈSE, puisque cette attraction EST une accélération.

Einstein avait écrit un excellent ouvrage que je te recommande, "La relativité restreinte expliquée aux bacheliers" (titre de la traduction française, bien entendu), qui te détailleras tout ça.    

EDIT désolé pour le double poste, il semble que vBulletin digère mal le cassoulet de midi, à moins que ... Trop de G


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui fait "bli" qu'il soit de l'attraction terrestre ou pas, 1G, c'est 1G, et dans le cas d'une accélération nulle, tu ne peut subir l'attraction terrestre PAR HYPOTHESE, puisque cette attraction EST une accélération.



1G fait en effet toujours 1G. Mais dans mon petit probleme de physique (qui se passe sur terre) quand je dis accélération nulle, je parle de celle du train (en ométtant volontairement de citer celle de la terre d'où mon smilley   relis bien  ). C'est un piège classique, je me souviens etre tombé dedans en 1984   

Exemple: dans un avion qui vole en croisière à 900 km/h tu ne ressent aucune accélération (zéro G) puisque l'avion n'accélère pas, n'empèche que tu reste bien le cul sur ton fauteil et que ton jus de tomate reste dans ton verre et tout ça grâce a l'accélération verticale de l'attraction terrestre (le fameux 1G auquel tu es soumis en permanence)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 1G fait en effet toujours 1G. Mais dans mon petit probleme de physique (qui se passe sur terre) quand je dis accélération nulle, je parle de celle du train (en ométtant volontairement de citer celle de la terre d'où mon smilley   relis bien  ). C'est un piège classique, je me souviens etre tombé dedans en 1984



Bon d'accord, je retire le zéro à l'interro, mais pour la paie, faut que tu voies Benjamin   :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Exemple: dans un avion qui vole en croisière à 900 km/h tu ne ressent aucune accélération (zéro G) puisque l'avion n'accélère pas, n'empèche que tu reste bien le cul sur ton fauteil et que ton jus de tomate reste dans ton verre et tout ça grâce a l'accélération verticale de l'attraction terrestre (le fameux 1G auquel tu es soumis en permanence)



De toute façon, si tu me sers un jus de tomate, il restera dans le verre quelque soit l'accélération. Pouah ! Comment on peut boire ça !


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord, je retire le zéro à l'interro, mais pour la paie, faut que tu voies Benjamin   :mouais:



dans le meme genre je connais un autre piège rigolo (mais bon quand on sait qu'il y a un piège c'est moins marrant:
-Sachant que sous l'eau la pression augmente d'une atmosphère tous les 10 m, jusqu'a quelle profondeur peut on plonger avec une montre sur laquelle est écrit 10 ATM (sans la niquer)


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> JP, retourne à l'école !!
> 
> On subit effectivement à tout moment 9.81 m/s^2 d'accélération mais une accélération qui pointe vers le centre de la Terre. Lorsque tu te déplaces à vitesse constante de 800 km/h, tu subis toujours cette accélération terrestre mais tu ne subis plus aucune accélération "horizontale", donc tu n'as effectivement pas le dos collé contre ton siège.



C'est exactement ce que je dit: a aucun moment je n'ai précisé la direction du G car elle n'a pas d'importance tu subit 1 G et point barre . La grande différence entre ce "G" là et celui lié à une accélération du train (avion, fusée, cyclorameur...) c'est que celui là on ne le ressent pas physiquement puisqu'on y est soumis en permanence et qu'on y est habitué. Il arrive cependant qu'on en prenne conscience: soit quand on ne le subit plus (cas de l'astronaute qui a le mal de l'espace) soit quand on se ramasse la gueule sur un trottoir apres une chute de 5 étages (NB: le chiffre 5 est pris au hasard, ca marche aussi avec 10) 
Par contre dans un vaisseau spatial perdu au milieux de l'espace et se déplaçant a vitesse constante tu ne subit effectivement plus aucune accélération (y compris toute accélération gravitationnelle) et tu es donc bien soumis à zéro G (apesanteur).
D'ailleurs il est amusant de constater, qu'a l'inverse, un astronaute en orbite terrestre subit bien cette accélération gravitationnelle contrairement aux apparences (il flotte) du fait de son accélération propre qui annule exactement celle de la terre et qui l'empeche de retomber (impeusanteur). Donc 2 accélérations égales mais de sens opposés n'est pas identique à pas d'accélération du tout (du point de vue de l'observateur exterieur, car du point de vue du sujet c'est pareil mais là on entre dans le domaine de la relativité  ).


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> dans le meme genre je connais un autre piège rigolo (mais bon quand on sait qu'il y a un piège c'est moins marrant:
> -Sachant que sous l'eau la pression augmente d'une atmosphère tous les 10 m, jusqu'a quelle profondeur peut on plonger avec une montre sur laquelle est écrit 10 ATM (sans la niquer)



Ça dépend, on peut "niquer" le plongeur ou faut qu'il remonte vivant ?   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est qui a fait le calcul des 8000 km/h qu'on lui tape sur les doigts ?!!
> 
> La distance entre Paris et New York est d'environ 6000 km. Pour faire le trajet en 8h, il faut donc une moyenne d'environ 750 km/h. A 8000 km/h on ferait le trajet en 1 heure !!



C'était ce qui disait, de faire le trajet en 1h pour être remtable


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend, on peut "niquer" le plongeur ou faut qu'il remonte vivant ?   :rateau:



Aucune importance, il suffit juste que la montre ait résisté a la pression


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Aucune importance, il suffit juste que la montre ait résisté a la pression



Dans ce cas, et si le fabricant n'a pas prévu de marge de sécurité, elle devrait imploser passé 90 m, pendant que le plongeur s'étranglera en tentant de chanter la Traviata dans son détendeur Cousteau-Gagnan ©, allumé à mort par l'ivresse des profondeurs.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, et si le fabricant n'a pas prévu de marge de sécurité, elle devrait imploser passé 90 m, pendant que le plongeur s'étranglera en tentant de chanter la Traviata dans son détendeur Cousteau-Gagnan ©, allumé à mort par l'ivresse des profondeurs.



C'est bon, tu as le droit de revenir en deuxième semaine!  


Mais c'etait facile 

Cet exemple illustre bien qu'on a souvent tendance a oublier les forces et contraintes auxquelles ont est soumis en permanence: si on ne réfléchi pas on répond 100m (10 x 1 ATM). Si on réfléchi on répond 90 m


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, tu as le droit de revenir en deuxième semaine!
> 
> 
> Mais c'etait facile
> ...



Au fait, rien à voir, mais une question me taraude depuis un certain temps, tu es vraiment voisin du jeune SonnyBoy, ou ta localisation est fantaisiste ?

EDIT : ou il y a plusieurs "Terra Amata" ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

Absolument, on doit habiter a environ 2 km a vol d'oiseau mais seulement depuis qq mois et je n'ai pas encore eu la joie de le rencontrer 

Mais ca ne saurait tarder.


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y vont d'abord remplir le vide de plein, et ils creuserons après !
> _c'est une société belge qu'a décroché le marché !_



Ta source d'information est un peu faiblarde. Les Suisses ont un bien meilleur projet. Toutes les études qu'ils ont menées ont montré qu'il valait mieux construire en premier le tunnel dans le vide, en respectant les normes européennes décrites dans le traité, puis de mettre du plein expansé tout autour. Un petit ennui cependant, les normes en question suscitent des polémiques interminables.
D'autre part ce projet est respectueux de l'environnement. Sa réalisation ne produirait que très peu de dioxyde de carbone et ne causerait pratiquement pas de dommages aux populations riveraines. Par exemple pas d'expropriation puisque dans le vide il n'y a rien !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Les Suisses ont un bien meilleur projet.



Tiens ça me fait soudainement penser à Giger qui a proposé un projets de tunnels en forme de pentacle au gouvernement suisse  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2005)

L'hypothèse de mettre du plein expansé autour de vide en expansion est je dois dire assez plaisante


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ta source d'information est un peu faiblarde. Les Suisses ont un bien meilleur projet. Toutes les études qu'ils ont menées ont montré qu'il valait mieux construire en premier le tunnel dans le vide, en respectant les normes européennes décrites dans le traité, puis de mettre du plein expansé tout autour. Un petit ennui cependant, les normes en question suscitent des polémiques interminables.
> D'autre part ce projet est respectueux de l'environnement. Sa réalisation ne produirait que très peu de dioxyde de carbone et ne causerait pratiquement pas de dommages aux populations riveraines. Par exemple pas d'expropriation puisque dans le vide il n'y a rien !



Enorme!!!!   
De l'absurde génial!   

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard​​


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'hypothèse de mettre du plein expansé autour de vide en expansion est je dois dire assez plaisante



C'était bien pensé !


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

Pour remonter ce thread de nulle part, voilà un témoignage que j'espère constructif :love:

Vu dans de nombreuses stations de métro parisien (pasteur, odéon, st-placide...) de grandes affiches publicitaires au couleur de cette socièté fantaisiste.
On y retrouve l'adresse internet, le slogan qui promet paris-new york en 8h et même la date des travaux (enfin pas sur toutes) 

Jusqu'ou vont-ils aller :mouais:


----------



## molgow (1 Juin 2005)

Hoaxbuster a terminé son enquête.

Bilan : c'est du marketing viral, ou simplement de la pub si vous préférez.


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hoaxbuster a terminé son enquête.
> 
> Bilan : c'est du marketing viral, ou simplement de la pub si vous préférez.


Oui, mais quand on voit l'énergie déployée pour une telle opération, je trouve ça hallucinant


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais quand on voit l'énergie déployée pour une telle opération, je trouve ça hallucinant


 
Et surtout (et c'est là que je commence a me demander si je me fais pas un peu vieu moi qui suis né a l'époque de la réclame): j'ai toujours pas compri a qui (ou quoi) ça fait de la pub....


----------



## valoriel (1 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout (et c'est là que je commence a me demander si je me fais pas un peu vieu moi qui suis né a l'époque de la réclame): j'ai toujours pas compri a qui (ou quoi) ça fait de la pub....


Ben il semblerait que cela soit à la SNCF enfin plutôt au site voyage-sncf.com :hein:


----------



## loustic (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben il semblerait que cela soit à la SNCF enfin plutôt au site voyage-sncf.com :hein:


A moins que ce ne soit pour un projet hollandais.

Selon certaines rumeurs, les Bataves auraient l'intention de creuser de gros trous dans le fromage hollandais. Puis de prolonger ces sortes de tunnels à travers l'Atlantique. Aucune difficulté puisque ces fromages sont déjà constitués de vide à 62%.
Projet d'un moindre coût évident : non seulement creuser dans le vide ne coûte rien, mais de plus les travailleurs seraient nourris gratuitement par les copeaux de fromage arrachés à la paroi !

Bonne journée.


----------



## Nexka (2 Juin 2005)

Mais non mais c'est vrai comme histoire rhoooo   

En fait tout à commencé sur la plage de Biarritz en septembre...  :hein: Un de mes compatriote Basque a trébuché sur une lampe, à moitié enfoncée dans le sol   Il la frotté pour la faire briller, et un génie en est sorti   
Là le génie lui fait... Tu as le droit à 1 voeu (radin le génie   )
Alors le Biarrot lui dit "je voudrais un pont qui aille de Biarritz à New York  :love: "
Le génie : " Euhhh  :mouais: réalisable le voeux stp, qqch de possible   "
Le Biarrot: "ok alors je voudrais être beau et inteligent :love: "
Le génie: "  .... Bon tu le veux comment ton pont? 2 voies ou 4 voies??? "


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais c'est vrai comme histoire rhoooo
> 
> En fait tout à commencé sur la plage de Biarritz en septembre...  :hein: Un de mes compatriote Basque a trébuché sur une lampe, à moitié enfoncée dans le sol   Il la frotté pour la faire briller, et un génie en est sorti
> Là le génie lui fait... Tu as le droit à 1 voeu (radin le génie   )
> ...



L'Aviron Bayonnais aurait-il perdu quelque compétition contre la Rame Biarrotte ?


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Juin 2005)

C'est bizarre j'ai vu des 4x3 "Tunnel Transatlantique" sur la ligne 1 (Argentine je crois) ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (2 Juin 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre j'ai vu des 4x3 "Tunnel Transatlantique" sur la ligne 1 (Argentine je crois) ...


 tout à fait. La réclame pour cette société fictive est bien présente dans le métro parisien comme le disait ausis valoriel...

L'avantage qu'elle a, c'est qu'elle permet de bien délirer sur cette idée, et d'occuper son tempe de transport à dire des conneries...


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait. La réclame pour cette société fictive est bien présente dans le métro parisien comme le disait aussi valoriel...
> 
> L'avantage qu'elle a, c'est qu'elle permet de bien délirer sur cette idée, et d'occuper son tempe de transport à dire des conneries...


La liste des stations ou cette pub est présente augmente, j'en suis à 10 stations différentes, et pas des moindres. Mais vu le prix de la chose, j'espère que les bénéfices seront au rendez-vous!

Pensent-ils que déçus de ne pas pouvoir y aller en train, les gens vont aller à NY en avion mais surtout en passant par le site de la SNCF? 

M'enfin pour finir, je trouve la plupart des affiches (j'en ai dénombré quatre différentes) bien faîtes et sympathique


----------



## krystof (2 Juin 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours pas compri a qui (ou quoi) ça fait de la pub....



A Ben Laden. New-York par avion, il est grillé. Il se lance dans le commerce du train maintenant.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> A Ben Laden. New-York par avion, il est grillé. Il se lance dans le commerce du train maintenant.


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait. La réclame pour cette société fictive est bien présente dans le métro parisien comme le disait ausis valoriel...
> 
> L'avantage qu'elle a, c'est qu'elle permet de bien délirer sur cette idée, et d'occuper son tempe de transport à dire des conneries...



Et surtout de générer un buzz bien au-delà de ce que pourrait faire une campagne classique... Je suis certain que les stats du site ont pété dès le lendemain du lancement... y'a qu'à voir les échos ici... rapporté à un pays entier, on imagine bien que ça cause dur à propos du tunnel


----------



## valoriel (2 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> rapporté à un pays entier, on imagine bien que ça *creuse* dur à propos du tunnel


oui oui, ils ont déjà sortis les pelles et les pioches


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Juin 2005)

Comme Hoaxbuster le faisait remarquer, en fait c'est une campagne pour voyages-sncf. Un gros sticker vient d'être collé sur les affiches vantant ce site.

A.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2005)

En tout cas, les publicitaires, eux, ils ont du se creuser, pour une campagne de pub aussi tordue !


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Libé lève le voile sur le _mystère_ dans l'édition du jour :
http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=301293


----------

